# Need the linkage from shifter to tranny on an 89 gxe



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm looking for the linkage from the shifter to an auto tranny on an 89 GXE, flex pipe let go and melted the boot. I believe it's a cable assembly. what would the cost be shipped to Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Canada? Postal Code S6V 5V1. Thanks


----------

